

Is Google PowerMeter dead? - AlexMuir
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/powermeter/thread?tid=5875a6590145dcf0&hl=en

======
nostrademons
I don't see a response to the question....

------
dholowiski
Shouldn't the title read "Is google power meter dead?"

~~~
dholowiski
Funny- the title used to read "google power meter is dead" and was changed
after I posted my comment.

